# 50th Year Bauer City Bike - Neat



## SirMike1983 (Apr 3, 2017)

Here's something different - a Bauer City Bike 50th Anniversary Model. It has many of the German/continental features, and even has the neat fender ornament. Nice colors too. It does need some work. Definitely something different. 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=401299462627


----------

